

Linkbait existed before the Internet (*) - albahk

I feel I am reading a lot more link-baitish content on the web these days, from the obvious to the not-so-obvious and I've seen it before offline:<p>"Coke will cure baldness"*<p>* Notice: Coke may or may not cure baldness<p>This little * is the real-world implementation of link-bait. Seems obvious to me now, and now I realise why I hate link-bait so much.
======
aspir
These are not unlike the carpetbaggers and traveling salesmen of the wild west
days. People are always selling, and people are always buying.

------
byoung2
It's the same model as the "...news at 11" tease we've heard so many times on
TV.

